# 50 1.4 dropped, no AF or MF



## meanstreak (Dec 27, 2014)

I had my 50 1.4 in a soft canon bag and sadly dropped it on concrete at a gig the other night. upon looking at it everything looked Ok, but I could hear a little movement inside. I put it on my camera (6D) and got a couple of shots that seem like the glass inside is Ok but I could get no AF and no MF would work either. It's stuck at the infinity side of the focus ring. I'm assuming the impact jacked up the focus motor, do you guys know if this is a common thing? And if it's worth fixing it or should I just buy a new one at $349 currently with rebates. I could also perhaps make the jump to the 1.2L I suppose..... 

Here's a couple sample shots I got after the damage but before I seemed to lose all ability to focus at all. Obviously I didn't use these as they are still pretty soft but at least you can see some kind of picture after the damage. A couple shots after these it was completely blurry with no hope of change. This is straight out of the cam JPEG with no post editing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

Pay your flat $119 fee and ship it in. Its a common issue.

https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/online_repair_tracking/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/lenses/ef_50mm_f_1_4_usm?pageKeyCode=onlineRepairLanding


----------



## Twostones (Dec 27, 2014)

My 50mm 1.4 was mounted on the camera and inside a camera bag when it suffered a bump. As a result the lens focus was jammed. I sent it in to Canon and they repaired it free. It is a known issue for this lens to be easily stuck when the lens front is extended and bumped. I keep my lens hood on all the time now to protect the front end from bumps and impacts. The returned lens had some rough feeling when focused by hand but it works fine in auto and manual after the repair. I’m really happy with Canon for standing behind their products.


----------



## meanstreak (Dec 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pay your flat $119 fee and ship it in. Its a common issue.
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/online_repair_tracking/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/lenses/ef_50mm_f_1_4_usm?pageKeyCode=onlineRepairLanding



thanks for that I couldn't seem to get it to work for me earlier!


----------



## meanstreak (Dec 28, 2014)

Twostones said:


> My 50mm 1.4 was mounted on the camera and inside a camera bag when it suffered a bump. As a result the lens focus was jammed. I sent it in to Canon and they repaired it free. It is a known issue for this lens to be easily stuck when the lens front is extended and bumped. I keep my lens hood on all the time now to protect the front end from bumps and impacts. The returned lens had some rough feeling when focused by hand but it works fine in auto and manual after the repair. I’m really happy with Canon for standing behind their products.



Were you still within the warranty period?


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pay your flat $119 fee and ship it in. Its a common issue.
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/online_repair_tracking/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/lenses/ef_50mm_f_1_4_usm?pageKeyCode=onlineRepairLanding



Yeah... it is way too common. I had the 50 f/1.4 and I just hated taking it out of the bag just because you never know. 

As for a replacement... I would send it in to fix it... and provided it worked well after that, I would sell the lens for $250 or so... and then I would seriously consider the Sigma 50mm art. I don't want to pick that scab about the 50L... but that's what I would suggest. 

And considering he has a 6D, he's probably only using the center AF point anyway... so the focus issues won't be as much of a concern.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 28, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Pay your flat $119 fee and ship it in. Its a common issue.
> ...



I have owned the 50 f1.4 for over ten years, it has been in my bag most of that time during which I have broken L lenses over half a dozen times, the little 50 has never given me an issue, but then I never dropped it on concrete, in a bag or not, like the OP did. 

Mine focuses perfectly at f1.4 is sharper than my L macro at f5.6 and is an all around great lens.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 28, 2014)

This is a very common occurrence with this lens and the number one reason it has been replaced with the 50L in my bag. Twice on separate occasions the 1.4 has failed on a shoot, just got sick of wondering when it was going to take a dive.


----------



## meanstreak (Dec 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Yeah... it is way too common. I had the 50 f/1.4 and I just hated taking it out of the bag just because you never know.
> 
> As for a replacement... I would send it in to fix it... and provided it worked well after that, I would sell the lens for $250 or so... and then I would seriously consider the Sigma 50mm art. I don't want to pick that scab about the 50L... but that's what I would suggest.
> 
> And considering he has a 6D, he's probably only using the center AF point anyway... so the focus issues won't be as much of a concern.



Ya a couple of guys have told me the new Sigma 50 art is pretty nice. The example shots from Sigma that I've seen all look great. You're right about the center point only, the rest of the focus points are pretty much useless unless the subject is perfectly still.

The 50 1.4 has been a terrific lens for me shooting live music. I was given an old Canon 40D by a friend after he upgraded, and I ordered the 1.4 right away. It's not been an ounce of trouble but I'm one of those guys who babies their gear, so I'm even more angry at myself for dropping the bag!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 29, 2014)

While I've owned at least three of the 50mm 1.4 lenses, and never had one fail, I bought a used one with the issue, and Canon fixed it just fine. At the time, the fee was $90 and new ones cost $350.


----------



## tdrive (Dec 29, 2014)

Same thing happened to me. It's a lengthy fix (took me about 2 hrs) but you can do it yourself. The guy who made this page put a lot of work into it but it helps a lot

http://image23photographic.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/fixing-stuck-focus-ring-on-canon-50mm.html?zx=50f1256ec1a0f84b


----------



## Twostones (Dec 29, 2014)

meanstreak said:


> Twostones said:
> 
> 
> > My 50mm 1.4 was mounted on the camera and inside a camera bag when it suffered a bump. As a result the lens focus was jammed. I sent it in to Canon and they repaired it free. It is a known issue for this lens to be easily stuck when the lens front is extended and bumped. I keep my lens hood on all the time now to protect the front end from bumps and impacts. The returned lens had some rough feeling when focused by hand but it works fine in auto and manual after the repair. I’m really happy with Canon for standing behind their products.
> ...


----------

